# Peyto Exploration and Development



## cannadian (Dec 30, 2011)

Anybody else a fan of this company? Here's something I wrote up recently to throw on my blog, let me know what you guys think! Keep in mind that I'm only 21 years old and relatively new to the game, I don't want anyone losing money because they listened to me - I just enjoy throwing my thoughts out there and bouncing ideas off people smarter than me!! 



> Peyto Exploration and Development (TSEEY) is a mid-sized Canadian natural gas company operating primarily in the Alberta Deep Basin.
> 
> I suppose investing in natural gas right now is probably considered contrarian – but if you’re bullish on the longer term prospects of natural gas, then right now could be a great time to invest with production shutting in from the supply side, the coal to natural gas shift from the demand side, as well as the growing natural gas/ngl infrastructure – the key would be to invest in a company that can easily sustain these very low natural gas prices, so that when natural gas prices rebound (as they will eventually, the vast majority of natural gas plays are currently losing money) they will be in a good position to capitalize on that.
> 
> ...


http://ratracefreedom.net/2012/08/08/peyto-exploration-and-development/


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Tagged as a "sector outperformer" by CIBC oil & gas weekly, released yesterday: http://www.cibcwg.com/c/document_li...541-b261-469b-a694-a87a2c80b239&groupId=92706


----------



## cannadian (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Money, have you taken a look at the company yourself by any chance? What did you think of my perspective on natural gas' future??


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, if you happened to google the name of the book on my posting icon, and noticed my last name, and then slowly scanned down the front page of the report I linked, you might notice that the P.Geol on that report has the same last name as me, because that guy is my brother. So, yes, I have in fact taken a look at this company in some detail and this is where I now need to stop. :chuncky:


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Fairly significant insider selling lately 148,000 shares since May. About 25000 shares in August. Doesn't always mean anything negative about the company, I know but I would much rather see buying.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I think this one isn't going to rise much higher than this with the depressed nat gas prices out there. The recent trend in the market of falling NGL prices is particularly bad for Peyto is this is where they are mostly focused. I think anywhere north of 22 is a good place to sell and anywhere south of 18 is a good place to buy on these guys if you have a long horizon.

The other really good low cost providers are Birchcliff energy but they don't have much NGL in Canada and Ultra Petroleum in the USA. Do yourself a favour and avoid CHK - unethical management. If you want a light oil company still valued as a nat gas company then look at Sandridge (SD) in the USA. Many still remember their CEO as the co-partner of the CEO/thief on CHK who then went on to start his own nat gas company Sandridge. Then he saw the depression in nat gas coming and sold his assets and started buying stakes in undervalued oil plays in the midwest US. He leveraged up highly but has made many good acquisitions. He has derisked the company by getting a strong hedging program in place that will get him around $100 per barrel no matter what market conditions we have over the next year.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't know much about this company but just watched an interview with a ceo of this company, they have only 41 employees and the ceo stated they have the best gas to *** ratio in the industry.
That's good enough for me ;-)


----------

